# Tretlager Kompatibilität ZR Race 6.0 2010



## brainsail (8. Februar 2011)

Das ZR Race 6.0 Modelljahr 2010 hat laut Angabe ein Innenlager         Shimano SLX Hollowtech II. Kann ich da die neue XT Kurbel  FC-M770-10 dranbauen? Hinten würde ich auch auf 10 fach umbauen.

Oder falls dieses Innenlager SLX-typisch billig und schwer ist, welches leichtere Innenlager kann man da einbauen? Einzeln zu kaufen habe ich nur das SM-BB91-41A gefunden, nichts mit Gruppenzugehörigkeit. Vielleicht ist das ja das einzige Shimano Press Fit Innenlager und es ist auch in allen ZR Race.


----------



## donprogrammo (8. Februar 2011)

Da müssten alle Hollowtech II Kurbeln passen.
SLX typisch billig und schwer? ^^ Ich glaube du hast da etwas abwegige Vorstellungen von Gewicht und Qualität.

Es gibt die Press Fit Innenlager übrigends von allen guten Gruppen und diversen Fremdherstellern, aber gerade bei den Lagern lohnt sich das Austauschen ab SLX wirklich nicht, da handelt es sich nur um ein paar Gramm unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brainsail (9. Februar 2011)

Danke, gut zu wissen.


----------

